# RV antifreeze from Walmart



## junior bailey (Jan 9, 2014)

Has anyone had this problem,I winterized my Camper with Super Tech antifreeze from walmart back in the fall, Monday nite it was 8 below zero went out yesterday in my camper and the antifreeze in comode was frooze solid got ahold of the company that makes the antifreeze and they said that was normal for it to do that below zero that it would not expand and it would be ok thats hard for me to believe. What do you all think.


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 9, 2014)

JB don't be alarmed it will jell up, but this is the first time that I have heard of it freezing solid, but as you was told it will not expand as to burst your pipes. I have been using it for several years now and had no problems with it. OOPs I forgot to welcome you to the forum.SO WELCOME !!

I KNOW OTHER who are so call experts will come in and add there 2 cents, so maybe you will get enough answers to relieve your mind on this.

Good luck, happy camping , when that time comes


----------



## junior bailey (Jan 9, 2014)

Thanks for welcoming me, And yes it was frooze solid


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2014)

well i am no expert ,, but it will do that ,, it can freeze solid in "open" areas , but as hollis said ,, it does not expand ,, it can not ,, u are safe ,, i have seen alot do that " mine included" but there is no danger ,, infact after the 0 and -3 degree weather we had here ,, i cked both my MH's ,, and guess what ,, the toilet  was froze solid ,, but pink ,, and i bet if u poke at it ,, it is not really solid ,, but JMO ,, and my 2 cents worth ,, take care and welcome to the forums ,, btw i am not trying to step on anyones toes with this post ,, just saying ,,:applause:


----------



## C Nash (Jan 9, 2014)

Junior as tnars said it does not expand.  Think is rated to like 50 below.  If damage was being done there would be all kind of lawsuits.  I have used it several times and never had a problem but weather does not "normally" get that low here.  I have seen it jell at low teens but not expand
.  If you got it in all lines and drain necks you will be ok. Welcome to the forum


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2014)

well nash is right ,, as been all the others ,, the rv antifreeze is made by the same company ,, no matter where u buy it ,, it is good to -50 ,, i never have bought it from walmart ,, but i have customers that have ,, and had me winterize their rvs ,, it is all the same ,, IMO


----------



## C Nash (Jan 10, 2014)

I know it is probably made to wal mart specs but I am sure it has been tested to the stated safe point.  Put it in a small jar and sit it outside.  Be sure jar is full.  Bet it want burst the jar.  JMO


----------

